# Goku's Enneagram? (Dragonball Z)



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Some say 2. He also has fun loving 7'ness about him.


----------



## autodelusional (Dec 16, 2013)

6 or 7.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mysteryman said:


> Some say 2. He also has fun loving 7'ness about him.


some sort of 2w3/7w6/9w? tritype So/Sx


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Team Vegeta!


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Team Vegeta!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> Team Vegeta!


Totally slash him with Goku, yes. :kitteh:

Hmm, I remember I thought Goku was a 9 but I can't remember why I thought that rather than 7.


----------



## autodelusional (Dec 16, 2013)

DB. He acts like a 9 doing what bulma, chichi and his own enemies tell him to do.
DBZ. Acting like a 7 fighting for enjoyment.
DB GT. Seems like a 6 needing to protect The Earth more than ever.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Goku is an enneagram 9w8


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ESFP 9w8


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

7w8 Sp


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Healthy 3 Integration "I can do it!"


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I would say 7w6. He could be 6w7, but he seems a little too carefree and impulsive. 9w8 is surprising to hear! I'll definitely pay more attention to that if I watch an episode here or there.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

8w7 but I could see type 2 now that I think about it.


----------

